# Virus  der "Bundespolizei" etdeckt, wie bekomme ich den weg?



## Forti (24. August 2011)

Hi Leute,

mein Bekannter war mal wieder auf irgendwelchen seiten unterwegs, ja wirklich, ich nicht, mein PC ist und bleibt schon seit Jahren Vierenfrei, und er hat diese Meldung jetzt auf dem Desktop und kann ncihts mehr machen.
Was ist das für ein Virus/Trojaner etc und wie bekomme ich den bei Ihm weg?

Sorry das mit dem Hochladen hatte nicht geklappt, hier jetz aber ein Bildschirmfoto via Handy:

Ich weiss das man das nicht bezahlen soll da es sich um Ukash sowie Paypal handelt.


----------



## Pikus (24. August 2011)

Ein Screenshot/Bild von einer Kamera wäre praktisch um den Virus einzuschätzen


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2011)

Also, das ist selbstverständlich eine Abzock-Software/Virus. Was man machen kann? Vlt. kommt man ja im abgesicherten Modus rein, also biem Booten F8 drücken, bis das Bootmenü kommt. Dort dann nen Virenscanner oder auch so was wie adware oder spybot laufen lassen.

wenn das nix bringt: PC komplett neu aufsetzen, also windows neu draufmachen. Und ehrlich gesagt würd ich da auch Strafanzeige bei der Polizei stellen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (24. August 2011)

ich würd das system platt machen und neu aufsetzen, der weg des geringsten wiederstandes ....
um das ding loszuwerden muss man erstmal rausfinden welche scareware es ist und die version falls es mehrere davon gibt.
auch kann man nicht sagen ob die scareware andere maleware nachgeladen hat oder eventuell sogar nen rootkit installiert .... sprich wenn man einmal nen virenverseuchtes system hatte, kann man nicht sichersei es jemals wieder dicht zu bekommen 

edit:


Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, das ist selbstverständlich eine  Abzock-Software/Virus. Was man machen kann? Vlt. kommt man ja im  abgesicherten Modus rein, also biem Booten F8 drücken, bis das Bootmenü  kommt. Dort dann nen Virenscanner oder auch so was wie adware oder  spybot laufen lassen.
> 
> wenn das nix bringt: PC komplett neu  aufsetzen, also windows neu draufmachen. Und ehrlich gesagt würd ich da  auch Strafanzeige bei der Polizei stellen.


 
ich hatte bisher nur scareware zu entfernen die entweder den abgesicherten modus zerhäckselt hat -> bluescreen aber kein abgesicherter modus mehr möglich 
oder so persistent war das sie sich über den abgesicherten zwar deinstallieren ließ, aber sofort nachm neustart wieder vorhanden war, platte ausbauen und in nichtinfiziertem pc behandeln kann da helfen


----------



## Pikus (24. August 2011)

Lass mich raten, man bekommt nach dem bezahlen einen Code, mit dem man das Sys wieder freigeben kann?
Gegen solche Viren gibt es, wenn diese weit verbreitet sind, manchmal Code-Generatoren, welche von Anti-Vire-Firmen bereitgestellt werden. Dafür müssen diese natürlich den Virus geknackt haben, was aber meist klappt.

Wenn du genau heruasfinden kannst, um welchen Virus es sich handelt, könnte man mal googlen, ob es so einen Generator gibt.


----------



## Pagz (24. August 2011)

Du könntest Windows per Systemwiederherstellung auf einen früheren Zeitpunkt zurürk setzen lassen


----------



## Forti (24. August 2011)

Ich hab schon versucht zu googeln, aber was gescheites kommt dabei irgendwie nicht raus. Ich dachte mir schon das ich  C: Format machen muss und Ihm Windows neu aufsetzen. Aber ich hoffe immernoch auf eine einfachere Lösung.

Für die bisherige Hilfe besten Dank.


----------



## oli477 (24. August 2011)

BKA-Virus/Ukash-Virus: BKA-Mails und BKA-Popupfenster mit Virus im Gepäck – So entfernen Sie den Bundeskriminalamt-Trojaner | Tipps, Tricks & Kniffe
Hier solltest du vielleicht was finden. Gruß

Wenn du aber pech hast und der Virus deine Daten verschlüsselt hat, gibt es Keygens, mit denen könntest du das vielleicht hingekommen. 
Hab schon über sowas gelesen, angeblich gab es dagenen was das nannte sich uransom oder sowas  Ist aber schon lange her.. 
Gruß
http://www.bka.de/DE/Presse/Pressemitteilungen/Presse2011/110519__BPolSchadsoftware.html?__nnn=true 
Und hier eine Stellungnahme vom BKA


----------



## Forti (24. August 2011)

Besten Dank oli, werde ich gleich mal alles durchlesen und ausprobieren. Melde mich mit (hoffentlichem) erfolg


----------



## derP4computer (24. August 2011)

Das sind echte Ars...l....., die so etwas im Netz verbreiten.
Die Bundespolizei meldet sich niemals per E-Mail.
Das hier hilft vielleicht: Avira DE-Cleaner - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Forti (25. August 2011)

so leute, ich hab gesagt ich melde mich nach "erfolg".

es gab keinen Erfolg, weder mit einer Boot Disk von einem Antiviren rescue System noch neu install nix.
Problem war das der Virus alles geblockt hat, auch eine neuinstallation von Windows wurde geblockt. Der Pc zeigte zwar im BIOS an das alles vorhandn ist an Hardware aber bei der inst wurde nach einer FP gefragt. Auch das formatieren an einem anderem Pc brachte keine Erfolge. Der Virus hat ganze Arbeit geleistet. ich habe nach vielen versuchen herrausgefunden (habe die Fp in meinen Pc eingebaut) das alle partitionen geblockt wurden und nicht ansprechbar sind, somit musste ich alle Partionen löschen, im Windows (meinem aktiven Betriebssystem und die defekte Platte als PriSlave) danach formatieren, und neue Partitionen erstellen, erst DANACH wurde die Fp wieder als neues Laufwerk erkannt und ich konnte Windows neu instlallieren. RESPEKTwerter verbreiter dieses Virus!! damit hast Du ganze Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## Bambikilller (25. August 2011)

Lol, nicht schlecht. 
Ich bin da eventuell etwas eigen, aber wenn ich mir was einfange, dann gibt es nur formatieren als Lösung! Habe mir sogar angewöhnt die Platte mehrmals zu formatieren und zwischendurch voll zumachen! bin da etwas paranoid! 
Das mit den gesperrten partitonen kenn ich nur von der systempartition, bei meinen Bruder hatte ich das Vergnügen!


----------



## Rurdo (25. August 2011)

da hilft wohl nur eine neue festplatte, und die alte kannste getrost überm grill rosten!


----------

